# Getting ECA (WES) from Mumbai University for Express Entry



## sksingh (Aug 21, 2017)

Hi All!
Warm greetings.

I need to get my ECA (WES) done as early as possible from Mumbai University for my Bachelor in Engineering. 

Need help from friends on the forum who have got their ECA done in the past 1 or 2 years. Please suggest how you got it done.

I have a set of transcripts from my College affiliated to Mumbai University, but WES needs first and last year 'Marksheets' attested and sealed from the University of Mumbai.

If somebody has got their ECA done from University of Mumbai. Please help me with this.

Your help will be greatly appreciated as I need to get this done urgently.


Best,
SK


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

Can you not simply contact the university and have them handle this?

A request such as this is an everyday occurrence in proper universities.


----------



## patelk10 (Jun 7, 2016)

University usually takes one and half to two months time to get sealed transcript. Agents like www.mailtranscript.com have tie up with them, which enables them to deliver transcript as faster than University itself. I have got my Mumbai university transcript within a month from mailtranscript. 

Sent from my Lenovo A7010a48 using Tapatalk


----------



## sksingh (Aug 21, 2017)

colchar said:


> Can you not simply contact the university and have them handle this?
> 
> A request such as this is an everyday occurrence in proper universities.


Thats true and I agree it is an everyday occurrence but MU has more than 30+ engineering affiliated to it and the out of 4 years of the engineering degree, MU conduct exams for 1st and 2nd year and the 2nd and 3rd-year exams are conducted by the affiliated colleges.

This convolutes the attestation process and hence I am looking for someone who has recently got it done from MU and also got the ECA process completed by WES. 

I am reaching out, so that I know how they approached it and how long it took, tips and tricks to get it done at the earliest.

Best,
SK


----------



## sksingh (Aug 21, 2017)

patelk10 said:


> University usually takes one and half to two months time to get sealed transcript. Agents likeMailTranscripts - Getting transcripts made fast and simple, just like that![/url] have tie up with them, which enables them to deliver transcript as faster than University itself. I have got my Mumbai university transcript within a month from mailtranscript.
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo A7010a48 using Tapatalk



Thanks for sharing the link! Really helpful. Did you get it shipped to WES for ECA directly? And were the transcripts for B. Engineering Degree. If you have specific instructions or tips or any resources to share could you please email me at sksingh247atgmailcom.

Best,
SK


----------



## patelk10 (Jun 7, 2016)

Mailtranscript directly courier the sealed Transcript to WES. It actually depends on your preference. You can directly call them and clear all your queries.

Sent from my Lenovo A7010a48 using Tapatalk


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

patelk10 said:


> University usually takes one and half to two months time to get sealed transcript.


How incompetent are they that printing something takes months?





> Agents like MailTranscripts - Getting transcripts made fast and simple, just like that! have tie up with them, which enables them to deliver transcript as faster than University itself.



The transcript still originates from the university so why are they giving it to that company faster than they will give it to the student?

And if the transcript somehow doesn't originate from the university that is a _huge_ red flag and no government or educational institution should accept those transcripts.


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

sksingh said:


> Thats true and I agree it is an everyday occurrence but MU has more than 30+ engineering affiliated to it and the out of 4 years of the engineering degree, MU conduct exams for 1st and 2nd year and the 2nd and 3rd-year exams are conducted by the affiliated colleges.
> 
> This convolutes the attestation process




Do they not have integrated computer systems? And why can other universities that have a large number of constituent colleges do this so much more quickly and easily but that university can't?


----------

